# USC Film & TV Production BFA Fall 2022



## sahermir

Hey everyone! I'm currently in the process of applying to USC SCA film/tv production as a senior in high school. If anyone has any tips or doesn't mind sharing their work that got them into the program as well, it'd be greatly appreciated! I'd also love to reach out to any seniors applying this year as well


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!  Here's the current acceptance statistics for USC undergrad on our site. Please add your application when you submit so we can improve our data.


USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) Acceptance Rate






30%

Admitted
7   out of   23   Admitted



70%

*Not Admitted*
16   out of   23   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Chris W

*Deadline is December 1*



			USC Cinematic Arts | Freshmen Application Procedures
		


There are no interviews according to site.

Cinematic Arts Personal Statement (Must be uploaded in PDF format only)​The Cinematic Arts Personal Statement should be a carefully prepared explanation of the applicant’s interest in joining the Division of Cinema and Media Studies that focuses on the unique elements the applicant will bring to our community. It should present a clear and accurate picture of the applicant, outline objectives in the area of cinema and media studies, and explain how attending the School of Cinematic Arts is vital to the applicant’s long-term goals. (500 words or less)

Writing Sample (Must be uploaded in PDF format only)​The Writing Sample should be an analysis of some aspect of film, television, new media, or even a literary work. We are especially interested in writing that illustrates your capacity for critical thinking and scholarly analysis. It is permissible to submit work completed in your high school courses. (Typical page length is 4-6 pages.)


----------



## q64

Anyone requested for interview yet?


----------



## q64

I wonder whether applicants increased this year at SCA.  Some universities reported record number of applications, and there were so many deferrals from ED/EA.


----------



## q64

According to merit scholarship email, fewer students applied to USC this year than last year (40,000 vs 38,000).  I’m wondering whether the scandal had a tangible impact because USC didn’t see drastic increase in applicants last year and this year, while other universities had record-breaking increases.


----------



## q64

It seems like interview requests are still going out.  According to a post on Reddit, someone was interviewed yesterday.


----------



## yeeZzyy

is getting an interview indicative of anything? or does everyone get one


----------



## q64

yeeZzyy said:


> is getting an interview indicative of anything? or does everyone get one



From what I heard, approximately half the admitted students are interviewed.  

Getting an interview is not an indication of acceptance, but it’s generally considered to be a good sign.


----------



## q64

Wasn’t admitted.  Gonna apply again this year.  Maybe third time’s the charm 🤞


----------

